# MRN - Macquarie Media



## System (13 November 2015)

On November 13th, 2015, Macquarie Radio Network Limited changed its name to Macquarie Media Limited.


----------



## System (1 November 2019)

On October 31st, 2019, Macquarie Media Limited (MMN) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following compulsory acquisition of the company's securities by Nine Entertainment Co. Holdings Limited (NEC).


----------

